# Actiontec in bridge mode?



## dbldare (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey all. I've done a few searches for this but I can't find the answer to this issue. I have a couple Actiontec modems (model GT701 and model GT701-WG) that I need to run in bridge mode. I think. Here's the deal. I am trying to run a ZyWall 2 Content Filter at a few of our small campuses (middle and high school). The problem is is that the ZyWall doesn't allow me to turn off DHCP so I need to turn it off on the DSL modems, but I'm not sure how to go about this. I know the option is in the "Advanced Settings" area, but I'm not sure what to do in there. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that I have to set the external IP address, Gateway and DNS information on the ZyWall then just shut off DHCP on the DSL modem????

We already run a ZyWall 5 in another (larger) campus, which allows me to shut off DHCP so things work perfectly in that environment. But the ZyWall 2 doesn't seem to allow me to disable DHCP.

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## dbldare (Apr 6, 2006)

Bump ^^^^


Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks,
Mike


----------



## humsanchez (Dec 14, 2005)

just reset the modem with the little reset button on the back press and hold for 30 sec. and the modem will go back to it´s factory settings, which in this case is bridge mode.


----------

